# Tool Talk > Machines >  Water bag packaging machine - GIF

## Jon

Water bag packaging machine.



Your browser does not support the video tag.



Previously:

Water bottling machine - GIF
Blow molding plastic water tanks - GIF
Stacking water bottles - GIF
Trick water faucet - GIF
Water tank wrapping machine - GIF
Plastic water jug molding machine - GIF
Glass art water bags - photo

----------

nova_robotics (Apr 16, 2021),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 21, 2021)

----------

